

Emails That Win You Clients - robwco
http://emailsthatwin.com

======
robwco
This is a book I wrote over the course of the past year. I started Workshop, a
service that helps freelancers find work. A lot of members made a lot of money
but there was also another group who made nothing.

I found out it was because of the emails they were sending, not their level of
freelance work. So I started working with everyone individually and extracted
the lessons from those sessions into this book.

------
wyc
This feels like an overt attempt to sell me things instead of actually
providing me useful information.

~~~
robwco
it's a product, not a blog post

~~~
PeterWhittaker
So a slashvertisement, in other words?

------
studiofellow
I really enjoyed this book—useful guide to communicating with clients. Has me
thinking a lot more about what I write before pressing send.

